# !!help!!



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

Oka my buck is sick I went out in the moring to feed my goats in I got to his stall he usually runs to the gate in jumps on me for his food but today he was laying not wanting to get up so I made him get up in he eat a Lil in went back in lay down in he strech his legs out in screamed like he was in pain I gave him a pen shot in some baking soda in water after two hours he is up walking but still looks in like he is in pain


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 2, 2015)

not sure but were you able to take his temp?  observe his poop?

@SA Farm, @OneFineAcre, @Southern by choice are good ones to help


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

It sounds like it could be bloat...How's his left side look? Does it look or feel really tight? If so, massage it and give him a little pan of free choice baking soda.
If that's not it, any more info you can provide would be great - feed and water, housing, temp, any of that information.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

His poop is like rabbit pellets he is peeing normal after I force some baking soda down him he is up walking around but he still looks like he is still in some pain in discomfort he standing up just standing there burpting in farting


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

His poop is like rabbit pellets he is peeing normal after I force some baking soda down him he is up walking around but he still looks like he is still in some pain in discomfort he standing up just standing there burpting in farting his left side is very tight in cryies when I touch it


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

His poop is like rabbit pellets he is peeing normal after I force some baking soda down him he is up walking around but he still looks like he is still in some pain in discomfort he standing up just standing there burpting in farting his left side is very tight in cryies when I touch it


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

goat-heaven said:


> His poop is like rabbit pellets he is peeing normal after I force some baking soda down him he is up walking around but he still looks like he is still in some pain in discomfort he standing up just standing there burpting in farting


That's a good sign. Is he grinding his teeth?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

goat-heaven said:


> His poop is like rabbit pellets he is peeing normal after I force some baking soda down him he is up walking around but he still looks like he is still in some pain in discomfort he standing up just standing there burpting in farting his left side is very tight in cryies when I touch it


Any sudden food changes? Could he have gotten into any grain or anything?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

No change to his feed they get all stock sweet feed a half cup of that in some corn


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, it definitely sounds like bloat to me. I've only dealt with a minor case once and he did just fine with just some baking soda and a massage/walk.
Here's a link to an article on it and below is the copy and pasted treatment from the page.
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/bloat/bloat.shtml
*Methods of Treatment for Bloat*
For goats that are still able to walk, you will need to drench a quarter of a pint of mineral oil or cooking oil down the goat's throat and then exercise the goat (through walking) and massaging of the sides. This most often will cause the built up gas to escape through the mouth or rectum. Once you have gotten the goat relieved of the gas, one treatment prescribes giving a small amount of sodium bicarbonate (approximately one tablespoon) mixed in a small amount of warm water or molasses. Another treatment encourages giving the goat a tablespoon of lime (dolomite) and seaweed meal mixed in a half pint of cider vinegar which will help to replace the missing magnesium and potassium.

For a goat that is down and in distress, it is highly recommended that you contact a veterinarian immediately because the pressure caused by the bloat in the abdomen can often stop the lungs and heart from working.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would be careful about feeding sweet feed and corn products to a buck.  The develop urinary stones if the calcium to phosphorus ratio is not correct.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had bloat once here when one of our girls got into grain and went stupid on it.  We used a dropper full of oil down the hatch.  Baking soda is supposed to work well, as SA said, I've never used it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 2, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> Well, it definitely sounds like bloat to me. I've only dealt with a minor case once and he did just fine with just some baking soda and a massage/walk.
> Here's a link to an article on it and below is the copy and pasted treatment from the page.
> http://www.goatworld.com/articles/bloat/bloat.shtml
> *Methods of Treatment for Bloat*
> ...


X2


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

Well my dad admit that he has given more food to them then I thought so I'm pretty sure its bloat well I gave him more baking soda in massage his stomach he screamed in started to fart in burt in pooping


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 2, 2015)

goat-heaven said:


> Well my dad admit that he has given more food to them then I thought so I'm pretty sure its bloat well I gave him more baking soda in massage his stomach he screamed in started to fart in burt in pooping


Good, farting and burping means the gas is escaping! Make sure he walks around periodically and just keep a close eye on him! Make sure he doesn't have any more grain until he's back to normal  (If then, like Alsea1 said - grain and sweet feed aren't the best for bucks or wethers and can cause other problems than bloat.)


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I took his food away anyway he is drinking he has been standing up all day so now he is laying down


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2015)

Is this a young buck?  Or a small breed, like a pygmy or nigi?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

He is a pygmy in Boer mixes but he took after his mom so he is small like a pygmy


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting mix - sure hope he gets better!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Now that he is over this digestive upset I would consider only giving him a good grass hay.
If you have it available get him some brush to nibble on. Make sure its not toxic first though.
If you must give grain check and make sure it is formulated with goats in mind.
The calcium to phosphorus ratio is very important.  For most of us it is easier to purchase a grain that is goat specific rather than try to balance our own mixes of feed.
Doe goats are not as affected by urinary stones as they can pass them much easier than the male goat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2015)

How is he today?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

We'll he is still sick he had poop all over him like he just lay in it he is still burping in pooping he now stands like he is going to pee but doesn't he is moving more then yesterday but he gets up moves to the other side to the next now he try to lick is penis or suck it but all he dose is fall over in scream


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

Oka question none of my goats had the tetanus vaccine do they really need it? If so how much do you give them?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2015)

IS he peeing at all?  Straining to pee can be Urinary Calculi. Is he straining, hunched up or peeing in a drizzle as opposed to a stream?   The calcium/phosphorous ratio everyone else expressed concerned about will cause this.  If they have not had tetanus vaccine that could be it too. 

This sounds like UC to me.  If it is he needs treatment FAST.  Give him ammonium chloride in a drench, 1 teaspoon per 75 lbs of body weight in 20 cc of water every 12 hours for two days, then 1/2 teaspoon every 12 hours for 3 days.  This treatment may not work and if so surgery is his only option.  If you cannot get Ammonium Chloride fast, use Fruit Fresh (in the canning area of the grocery store) until you can.  This is very serious and if not treated quickly he will die.  

If you suspect tetanus he needs the tetanus antitoxin- not the vaccine. Once symptoms have set in it is too late for the vaccine.   He will need to be vaccinated in three weeks after giving the antitoxin.  I highly recommend CD&T vaccines for all goats.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

He doesn't hunch his back or anything like that he just strech out stand there for awhile in walks around he drinks normal but when he tries to eat he falls over in scream he Burps a Lil


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

Oka now I know it ain't bloat he is peeing blood he has this big bloody clot on his penis he doesn't look like he is in pain he looks relive the vet clinic is closed what do I do I don't want to loose him he was a bottle baby if he is in deed in pain I'll probably put him down I don't know what to do


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

Oka now I know it ain't bloat he is peeing blood he has this big bloody clot on his penis he doesn't look like he is in pain he looks relive the vet clinic is closed what do I do I don't want to loose him he was a bottle baby if he is in deed in pain I'll probably put him down I don't know what to do


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2015)

Peeing blood = treat for Urinary Calculi.  It may not be UC but if it is you have a very small window of time before it is fatal.  See my post above for the treatment.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 3, 2015)

Ugh! I was wondering if he had UC 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2015)

Agree with Jodie...and believe you have to move quickly on this to save him!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 3, 2015)

and


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

Oka he pass a small kidney stone their was blood every were in then I thought the kidney stone tore his whole penis off  but was a big blood clot with the kidney stone now he is back eating he is peeing a lot in pooping acting like nothing happen I gave him a pen shot in tetanus shot in some warm water I read that when a goat gets kidney stones they won't go away in did the kidney stone rip his penis?


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you all I feel that I'm stupid in I did this in sweet feed ain't the best food for them I live in a cow in pig state so their ain't much for goats here I can't afford the 24 dollar bag of goat chow I wanted a hobbie in pets I don't intend to make money off of them I only have 5 goats 3 does 1 buck in 1 whether I feel I let my Lil guy down


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 3, 2015)

goat-heaven said:


> Thank you all I feel that I'm stupid in I did this in sweet feed ain't the best food for them I live in a cow in pig state so their ain't much for goats here I can't afford the 24 dollar bag of goat chow I wanted a hobbie in pets I don't intend to make money off of them I only have 5 goats 3 does 1 buck in 1 whether I feel I let my Lil guy down


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 3, 2015)

Sometimes you have to learn from experience... It can be awful at times, but it will teach you something and in the long run it will help make you a better goat keeper 

If you decide to keep him on feed, make sure the feed is at a *2:1 Ca/Phosphorus ratio.* That will help. If his condition is good I would cut out any feed completely. Be sure that he has good quality hay 24/7. *Do not feed him any BOSS. *Do you feed any "treats"?

Another thing goats need is minerals.... I don't know if you already feed any, but these Manna Pro Goat minerals are balanced for bucks, and contains  Ammonium Chloride. You can order it here if the feed stores don't have it MINERALS 

I would also get some plain Ammonium Chloride, if he has anymore stone this will help as we as prevent UC. You may need to keep it in the water 24/7...... I'm not sure as I have never used it. You can get it here Ammonium Chloride  

I hope this helps. 
I am so sorry that you & your boy had to go thru that!
*


*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's one more thing to keep in mind.... It's cold in Iowa this time of year so you might want to make sure your goats are drinking lots of water.  Goats in cold weather tend to neglect their water consumption if it's very cold (or frozen) this time of year!  Being sure they have loose minerals at all times is another way to see to their needs and helps them to increase their water intake.  This is especially important to your buck now!


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks I'll go out tomorrow in try to find some is it a shot or done oral his twin sister died on me at 3 month so he is my second goat that ever got sick on me


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks I'll go out tomorrow in try to find some is it a shot or done oral his twin sister died on me at 3 month so he is my second goat that ever got sick on me


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Your goat is lucky.
No more sweet feed or grain. Just grass hay. He should do fine on that.
Def. put him on the ammonia chloride.  keep an eye on him. He could relapse.
Another enemy of the goat is coccidiosis.  Read up about that because at some point you will be dealing with it.
The cure is easy, but you must treat for it before it gets bad.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

If he passed a stone, then he definitely has UC.  I would still treat him for it as there is probably a build up in his system.  Drench him with ammonium chloride if you can get it, Fruit Fresh if you can't but at double the dose.  

We add ammonium chloride to the feed at a rate of 1 lb per 100 lbs of feed.  What we feed is a standard 18% protein all stock pellet mixed with whole corn (not cracked) and alfalfa pellets.  The ratio we use is 2 parts protein pellets to 1 part corn and 1 part alfalfa.  You should feed it at NO MORE than 1% of body weight. Less is ideal but it depends on the quality of your hay and pastures.    The whole corn increases salivation and helps balance the PH.  The alfalfa increases the calcium to higher levels to balance out the high phosphorus in the corn.  Our feed mill carries ammonium chloride or you can order it online.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

I had the vet look at him today he side it was kidney stones  in gave me some ammonium chloride in told me to deworm him said that when goats go done they are more likely to pick worms or something I'm just glad he is fine he also did a ultrasound on his bladder to see if he had any more stones good news he doesn't he gave him a shot to help to deslove anything Elsa he didn't see


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

He thinks he is spoiled now he helped me feed the rabbits in the other goaties Mr.Toby his the Nice's billy goat I've ever had he is a real gentle man around the lady he doesn't try act buckish at all beside him peeing on him self Lol but he is my boy


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

He thinks he is spoiled now he helped me feed the rabbits in the other goaties Mr.Toby his the Nice's billy goat I've ever had he is a real gentle man around the lady he doesn't try act buckish at all beside him peeing on him self Lol but he is my boy


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Question can he still breed? Cause his penis is tore up a lil


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am glad he is doing better and you got what you needed to treat him.  I can't tell you if he will be able to breed or not.  I know some can after UC and some cannot.  I am not certain what makes the difference.  I would give him some Pen G in case of infection and try to keep it clean.  Time will tell.  

I suggest altering his diet, adding AC as a supplement and getting him vaccinated.   With an open wound he is more susceptible to Tetanus.  Good Luck and I am so glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 4, 2015)

Well if he can't breed that's fine by me I bred him way before this so I his kids to look forward hopefully I get a buckling


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad to hear he is doing better!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to hear a positive outcome!


----------



## kinder (Jan 4, 2015)

So glad he will be ok.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------

